# ati-drivers, compiling error [SOLVED]

## fs123

I try to install my Radeon R9 280X video card but it's not possible to compiling

x11-drivers/ati-drivers. I have tried gentoo-sources 3.12.52, 4.1.15, 4.4.6

and ati-drivers 15.9-r1 and 15.12 but I see at all time compiling error.

Hardware:

od-test src # lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970/8970 O

EM / R9 280X]

emerge --info

```

od-test src # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 3.12.52-gentoo-r

1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.52-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5300_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3087120 total,   1692616 free

KiB Swap:    6291452 total,   6291452 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 06 Jun 2016 23:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AMD"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc

/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-a

achen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force -

-whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclud

e=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bindist bzip2 caps cgi clamav cli cracklib cron

crypt curl cxx dbi dbm dbus dri examples expat firefox fortran gdbm gdm-hack gtk hddtemp iconv imap ipv6 j

ason java javascript lm_sensors lzma lzo minimal mmx mmxext modules multilib mysql ncurses nls nntp nptl o

pengl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pcre16 pdf perl python qt4 readline samba sasl seccomp session smtp socke

ts source sqlite sse sse2 ssl static-libs symlink sync-plugin-portage syslog tcpd udev unicode vnc xattr x

face xinerama xkb xml zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmip

ci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio vi

a82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_

basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile au

thz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env ex

pires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotia

tion rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi word

s flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interfa

ce irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOC

OLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom ocean

server oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVIC

ES="evdev keyboard mause" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mt

xorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="l

ibreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUB

Y_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan lengt

h2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpma

c delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTA

GE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Build log

```

od-test src # emerge -v ati-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1:1::gentoo  USE="debug gdm-hack modules pax_kernel qt4 sta

tic-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.12.52-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.12.52-gentoo-r1

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

            [ ok ]

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

            [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1::gentoo

 * amd-catalyst-15.9-linux-installer-15.201.1151-x86.x86_64.zip SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...

            [ ok ]

 * xvba-sdk-0.74-404001.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...

            [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.12.52-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.12.52-gentoo-r1

 *

 * Please note that this driver only supports graphic cards based on

 * Evergreen chipset and newer.

 * This includes the AMD Radeon HD 5400+ series at this moment.

 *

 * If your card is older then use x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

 * For migration informations please refer to:

 * https://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

 *

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking amd-catalyst-15.9-linux-installer-15.201.1151-x86.x86_64.zip to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers

/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work

>>> Unpacking xvba-sdk-0.74-404001.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/xvba_sd

k

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work ...

 * Applying ati-powermode-opt-path-3.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Applying ati-drivers-x32_something_something.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Applying ati-drivers-12.9-KCL_AGP_FindCapsRegisters-stub.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Applying ati-drivers-13.8-beta-include-seq_file.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Applying fgl_glxgears-do-not-include-glATI.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Applying const-notifier-block.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Applying use-kernel_fpu_begin.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Applying 15.9-preempt.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Applying 15.9-remove-gpl-symbols.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Applying 15.9-fpu.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Applying 15.9-kcl_str.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Applying 15.9-sep_printf.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Applying 15.9-mtrr.patch ...

            [ ok ]

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

            [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work ...

 * Preparing fglrx module

make -j2 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' GCC_VER

_MAJ=4 KVER=3.12.52-gentoo-r1 KDIR=/lib/modules/3.12.52-gentoo-r1/build 'CFLAGS_MODULE+=-DMODULE -DATI -DF

GL' CFLAGS_MODULE+=-DCOMPAT_ALLOC_USER_SPACE=arch_compat_alloc_user_space kmod_build

make -C /lib/modules/3.12.52-gentoo-r1/build M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/commo

n/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-3.12.52-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/f

iregl_public.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/k

cl_acpi.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

152:8: error: unknown type name \342notifier_block_no_const\342

 static notifier_block_no_const firegl_acpi_lid_notifier = {

        ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

156:9: error: field name not in record or union initializer

         .notifier_call = firegl_acpi_lid_event,

         ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

156:9: error: (near initialization for \342firegl_acpi_lid_notifier\342)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

156:9: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

156:9: warning: (near initialization for \342firegl_acpi_lid_notifier\342)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

156:9: error: initializer element is not computable at load time

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

156:9: error: (near initialization for \342firegl_acpi_lid_notifier\342)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

 In function \342KCL_ACPI_InstallLidHandler\342:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

472:36: warning: passing argument 1 of \342acpi_lid_notifier_register\342 from incompatible pointer type

     if (acpi_lid_notifier_register(&firegl_acpi_lid_notifier))

                                    ^

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build

_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:30:0:

include/acpi/button.h:7:12: note: expected \342struct notifier_block *\342 but argument is of type \342int

 *\342

 extern int acpi_lid_notifier_register(struct notifier_block *nb);

            ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

475:33: error: request for member \342notifier_call\342 in something not a structure or union

         firegl_acpi_lid_notifier.notifier_call = NULL;

                                 ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

 In function \342KCL_ACPI_RemoveLidHandler\342:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

484:33: error: request for member \342notifier_call\342 in something not a structure or union

     if (firegl_acpi_lid_notifier.notifier_call)

                                 ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:

486:38: warning: passing argument 1 of \342acpi_lid_notifier_unregister\342 from incompatible pointer type

         acpi_lid_notifier_unregister(&firegl_acpi_lid_notifier);

                                      ^

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build

_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:30:0:

include/acpi/button.h:8:12: note: expected \342struct notifier_block *\342 but argument is of type \342int

 *\342

 extern int acpi_lid_notifier_unregister(struct notifier_block *nb);

            ^

scripts/Makefile.build:308: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/commo

n/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.o' failed

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6

.x/kcl_acpi.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Makefile:1232: recipe for target '_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib

/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x' failed

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build

_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-3.12.52-gentoo-r1'

Makefile:88: recipe for target 'kmod_build' failed

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-drivers:ati-drivers-15.9-r1:20160609-092638.

log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.

9-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/temp/enviro

nment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/buil

d_mod/2.6.x'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/x11-drivers:ati-drivers-15.9-r1:20160609-092638.log'

```

Config kernel 3.12.52-gentoo-r1:  http://pastebin.com/uZrpT20U

Config kernel 4.1.15-gentoo-r1:  http://pastebin.com/JgHbHNic

I think it's genneric error (mayby GCC or USE) because I see the error

independent on kernel / ati-drivers selection but I cannot see the cause.

Can someone please help me?

regards

ChristophLast edited by fs123 on Thu Jun 16, 2016 7:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fs123

Can someone please help me? 

I have tested several kernels and ati-drivers in the last few days

but I see  at any time

```

...

make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-3.12.52-gentoo-r1' 

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/f 

iregl_public.o 

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/k 

cl_acpi.o 

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c: 

152:8: error: unknown type name \342notifier_block_no_const\342 

 static notifier_block_no_const firegl_acpi_lid_notifier = { 

        ^ 

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c: 

156:9: error: field name not in record or union initializer 

         .notifier_call = firegl_acpi_lid_event, 

...

```

I'm desperate;-)

----------

## fs123

My X works   :Very Happy: 

The solution was:

```

USE="-pax_kernel" emerge ati-drivers

```

----------

